# Getting retirement fund money back?



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope it's ok to post this question here. I'm Australian, currently working in Alberta, but I'll only be here for about 2 years maximum. I'm working as a teacher and money is being taken out of pay for a retirement fund. Am I able to claim this back before I leave the country?


----------

